# Bachmann Combine Disassembly



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

I am trying to disassemble my bachmann D&RGW combine and ran into trouble. I plan to add some seated passengers and LED lights.

I have removed 10 screws from the bottom, cut the wires to the trucks and removed them. I removed the copper contacts from the trucks. The bottom is now loose at both ends but does not want to come out.

When I look inside there seems to be two little tabs holding the bulkhead between the coach section and the freight section of the car. 

Do these need to be removed to get the bottome off the car?

Can i keep the bulkhead in position or does it have to be removed?

Any hints on reassembling the car? i.e., getting the freight doors back into positoin, etc.

Thanks,

John


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi, 

Those tabs you speak of hold the body to the floor, they will move inwards towards the center to free off the body. No screws hold the body to the (coach/combine) floor Those screws hold the black floor (that has the trucks etc on it) to the internal (with the seats) floor. 

The partition fits into a couple of fixings on the floor, and should be able to be left in position; the freight doors should clipback in position, but to help them temporarily fix them in position with some masking tape cos you won't have enough hands! 

They fit into a space left on the coach floor - the part with the seats - there is then a seaprate floor that the bogie trucks etc fit onto.


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

I guess I don't quite understand.

I have removed every screw that I can find and the yellow bottom popped out just fine.

That leaves the black molded part which contains the seats still attached to the roof/walls.

I can pull either end of this piece out but it still remains stuck right in the center where the bulkhead divides the baggage part from the coach. There seems to be something holding this section of the bottom in place. I have pulled on it pretty hard and it seems to still be attached. I do not want to break anything.

When I look in the baggage compartment doors I can see two small black tabs that seem to be holding the bulkhead in place. They are far enough back that I cannot really get to them. But thiis seems to be where the molded black bottom is still attached to the roof. 

As I was looking at it, the stove and the bathroom just fell out but the bottom piece remains firmly attached.

Help.

John


----------

